# Digestion of raw and dry ....



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

It is common knowledge and spouted on this board as well as others I have frequented that raw and dry food don't digest at the same rate and you should never feed them together.

Recently though I have seen a movement away from this theory. 

Does anyone have any studies or "evidence" that feeding raw at the same time as kibble is dangerous and/or ill advised?

It just doesn't make sense to me at all. If it were true, people (who have a much weaker stomach acid than dogs) would not be able to eat dry cereal for example with raw foods such as raw salmon on a bagel or a barely cooked egg. 

I think this may be a myth that has been perpetuated over time and now everyone thinks it's true. I personally know of dry feeders who will use raw chicken as a topper and their dogs are FINE. Never had a bit of trouble with digestion.

What do you think?


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

From what I have heard, it depends on the dog. Some can handle it, some can't. Before I went 100% raw I mixed it up some and mine were all O.K. as far as I could tell. I wouldn't do it anymore though.


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

To be perfectly honest I never 100% bought into the no kibble and raw at the same time either. 
If stomach acids are strong enough, theoretically it really shouldn't matter what combination of food yous put in there. 
Well before kibbles, people would feed their dogs a variety of foods from raw to cooked leftovers, grain products, etc.... So I've never been able to fully accept the no kibble and raw.

In the same token, I dont actively suggest to people to do combo diets. But in the same breath, I'd rather people feed some raw than none at all to their pets.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The reasons why do make sense to me, but that being said, I know a LOT of people who mix ground raw into kibble every single day (I used to do it, too, before going raw) and I have never actually heard of anyone having a problem with it. I don't ever recommend it to people, because while I haven't witnessed it, I don't want to advise people to do something POTENTIALLY harmful... but when I hear people that do it, I don't advise jumping ship.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Every dog is different. One of my dogs had no apparent digestion issues when I fed raw to supplement her kibble. My other dog crapped out undigested raw meat, something that stopped once I removed the kibble from his diet. Either way, the health of BOTH of my dogs is MUCH better on raw exclusively. There are so many benefits to it, and a significantly lower cost if you know how to shop, that I don't understand the whole notion of mixing raw meat and kibble. 

In any case, this is one of those things that can't be polarized since every dog is different.


----------



## littleboodog (Jun 28, 2010)

Yea, it's like everything you read is don't mix raw meat and kibble but on another forum there are recipes for people who don't want to feed a real raw diet. I mean, the dogs on that forum aren't puking or dying so it must work.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

littleboodog said:


> Yea, it's like everything you read is don't mix raw meat and kibble but on another forum there are recipes for people who don't want to feed a real raw diet. I mean, the dogs on that forum aren't puking or dying so it must work.


There are forums where people exchange veggie or vegan recipies and their dog are not puking or dying in such a way that its obvious to the owners but there is no way those diets are healthy for any dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't recommend it because every dog is different and to me it's better to assume that the dog won't be able to handle it than the alternative. Why assume that the dog can handle it but it turns out the dog can't and gets sick? 

I do also tell people who want to give it a shot to go ahead because some dogs can do fine with it but warn them that they may see problems.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

bdb5853 said:


> Does anyone have any studies or "evidence" that feeding raw at the same time as kibble is dangerous and/or ill advised?


I think its dangerous and or ill advised to feed any amount of kibble but thats not what you are asking. :smile:

I do know that when carnivores eat their prey, its important that the food gets in their mouth and work its way through the GI tract and out the anus as quicky as possible before the meat rots in their intestines. Anything that slows down that process is bad and potentially harmful. Does kibble slow down the process of the meat working its way through the GI tract? I don't know how to prove it but I suspect it probably does if both are fed at or close to the same time.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

My dogs threw up the kibble shortly after eating. I have 2 standard poodles who are prone to digestive problems and bloat. I try to avoid anything that will upset their stomachs, causing vomitting and so on.


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

My dog will be one year old next month, and I've fed him raw mixed with kibble every single day since he was a pup, he also gets a RMB for "dessert" after his breakfast most days. I have never once seen a problem, so in "my experience" it's a myth.


----------

